# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Minor Update v8.55 released

## mohamed73

What's new: 
- Backup RPL button is now enabled again
- Detection of MMC/SD Card is improved now
- MMC PSW Brute Force is now faster than v8.50
- ERROR: "List index out of bonus" on Windows Phone tab has FIXED now 
Get ATF v8.55 from here:      
1. Download & Install الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2. Download & Replace الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to "C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher"

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يسلمو حبيبى
وأرجو من الاعضاء عمل أبديت update important file
لان هناك ملفات جديدة حدثت سواء بالتحديث8.50 او8.55
التحديث واحد

----------

